# updated pics of Rebel



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for looking!And excuse any mess you see in the background of these pics.I probably should've cleaned first rather than after taking pics lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG so adorable. He's got the sweetest little face.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Here's some more


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

kg420 said:


> OMG so adorable. He's got the sweetest little face.


Thanks girl!I love his little face


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Hes gonna be a good lookin dog! Nice up: !!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I agree Love his face, such a looker for sure.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> Hes gonna be a good lookin dog! Nice up: !!!


Thanks Stan!I hope he does stay this good looking


angelbaby said:


> I agree Love his face, such a looker for sure.


thanks!I think I did good ending up with him out of the litter


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Awww he's sooo cute, love that face!!!


----------



## texasgame (Oct 4, 2011)

what a good lookin little pup love his markings


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

he looks great lisa!! cant believe how much hes already grown!!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

what a great looking pup! So sweet, love the last pic


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Aireal said:


> Awww he's sooo cute, love that face!!!


Thanks girl!His face definitely stole my heart


texasgame said:


> what a good lookin little pup love his markings


Thanks!I love his markings as well.I love a white head on a pup


circlemkennels said:


> he looks great lisa!! cant believe how much hes already grown!!!


Thanks Jessie!Has he grown that much?I can't tell cause I see him everyday.To me he's still the same little guy.Him and Pretty Girl have hit it off great.She acts like she's his mother lol.


ames said:


> what a great looking pup! So sweet, love the last pic


aww thanks for the kind words!I can't decide which pic is my fave


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

OMG Lisa I am so jealous!! Rebel is so darn cute.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> OMG Lisa I am so jealous!! Rebel is so darn cute.


Thanks Sharon!He's almost too cute to where I want to let him get away with anything.Almost!lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I know the feeling but be STRONG Lisa you can do it. You have to keep telling yourself I dont want a 55# dog I cant controll. In my case it was I dont want a 80# dog that walks all over me. lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol love that 3rd pic with the ears flopped forward


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

lol I love that pic too!Weird pup!:rofl:


----------

